# CI's Brown Bag sampler



## thebuddha (Jul 31, 2009)

Has anyone tried this? What did you think of it?

I ordered this along with another sampler from CI and i figured $20 for 10 cigars, why not.

Ill let ya know what they are when it comes in. Should be in today.


----------



## suretolose (Jul 8, 2009)

I have wondered about it. It will be interesting to see what you get


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

I have never ordered it before, but if you're new to smoking it seems like a good idea. I'll be curious to see what you get.

:ss :w :ss


----------



## Descendeight (May 22, 2009)

I always think about getting one, but usually I've already spent too much money before I even get a chance to add one. Seems like an alright way to sample some new stuff.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Good deal for a sampler...


----------



## Cyber (Aug 3, 2009)

Can some one link to the offer, I can not seem to find it.


----------



## Descendeight (May 22, 2009)

Cyber said:


> Can some one link to the offer, I can not seem to find it.


I can't post links yet, but if you go to CI and type "brown bag" in their search bar, it will take you straight to it.


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Here you go: 'Brown Bag' Sampler - Cigars International


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 31, 2009)

just got the shippment in and i gotta figure out what each on is (it diddnt come with a cheat sheet)

it might be a bit


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 31, 2009)

i got:
-1 Bahia Blu U700 Churchill
-1 5 Vegas Gold torpedo
-1 Indian Tabac Cigar Co. Tomahawk Maduro
-1 Puros Indios Viejo Toro
-1 Gurkah Regent toro
-1 Padilla Corojo Edition Especial 2006 ?
-1 El Mejor Emerald Churchill
-1 La Aurora Leoninos Robusto
-1 Sol Cubano Series B Torpedo
-1 Cu-Avana Intenso Toro

i couldnt verrify the padilla but im fairly sure on the others

can I get some input on these? Im a noob so I dont know if this is a good haul or what. (even though I think 10 cigars for $20 is good)


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

That's a pretty nice mix of sticks. I haven't tried the brown bag yet, but I bought one of their mystery fivers for $17.95, and it was DPG Cuban Classics. After that one I ordered another one, haven't gotten it yet.

Thanks for costing me money. Now I've ordered a brown bagger plus the Joe's Daily Deal.


----------



## suretolose (Jul 8, 2009)

That is pretty good for $20


----------



## CigarDisciple (Jul 12, 2009)

thebuddha said:


> i got:
> -1 Bahia Blu U700 Churchill
> -1 5 Vegas Gold torpedo
> -1 Indian Tabac Cigar Co. Tomahawk Maduro
> ...


I've had the Five Vegas torpedo, Mild cigar, not bad.:banana:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I've tried most all of those sticks and am actually enjoying an Intenso right now. I'd say u got a nice assortment. I've purchased that sampler at least three times and have noticed several repeat sticks along with some nice surprises. Enjoy


----------



## hilasmos (Apr 23, 2010)

+1 on the Cu Avana Intenso - I got one in the brown bag sampler I ordered, and it was a good stick.


----------



## Futility (Feb 25, 2010)

I believe the Padilla is an Achilles. Does this look familiar? Padilla Achilles - Cigars International


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I ordered one of these brown bags with my last order. I got a Gurkha something, a 5 Vegas Classic Churchill, 7 others whose name I didn't recognize (threw them in the bottom of the cooler to try later), and a La Caya Vintage something that tasted like a bar of soap. Still, for the price, I'm willing to give them another chance.


----------

